# Sony A7 or A7R pre-order list



## Dylan777 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm curious, did any Canon shooter place pre-order on Sony A7/A7R? or will buy it in near future?

I did and I feel like a "lonely wolf" here... :


----------



## Ewinter (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm not going to pre-order, although one's definitely on the cards next year


----------



## pharp (Oct 17, 2013)

Ewinter said:


> I'm not going to pre-order, although one's definitely on the cards next year



+1 I am really surprised (pleased) with the price point - if this turns out to be half as good as I hope it is.  They were clearly thinking ahead with the e-mount, making it capable of accepting a FF sensor. Canon m-mount - ummm


----------



## J.R. (Oct 17, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm curious, did any Canon shooter place pre-order on Sony A7/A7R? or will buy it in near future?
> 
> I did and I feel like a "lonely wolf" here... :



Good luck with the A7. I like your reason of getting one. Will wait for your reviews on this one in particular. 

Personally, I'll wait for the lens collection to grow before getting one of these. I hope the system works and Sony gets its act together on the lenses which are smaller and lighter.

As far as I'm concerned, there is no point in using my L lenses with an adapter on the A7. The whole point of Mirrorless will be lost if all I save is a few grams in weight.


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll patiently save and wait for the next iteration. There's no need to rush. If there's one thing the Nex and EOS M taught us is to wait till everything is ironed out.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 17, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> I'll patiently save and wait for the next iteration. There's no need to rush. If there's one thing the Nex and EOS M taught us is to wait till everything is ironed out.



Unless you can pin-point me the weakness of RX1, I love that 35mm fixed lens. 

To me, Sony used the RX1 flat form to design A7 & A7R. I'll save my comments for now.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 17, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Good luck with the A7. I like your reason of getting one. Will wait for your reviews on this one in particular.
> 
> Personally, I'll wait for the lens collection to grow before getting one of these. I hope the system works and Sony gets its act together on the lenses which are smaller and lighter.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, there is no point in using my L lenses with an adapter on the A7. The whole point of Mirrorless will be lost if all I save is a few grams in weight.



Thanks JR.

A7 + 55mm f1.8 is just a small combo I want to have to photograph my kids at Disneyland etc...

When they do ballet, swimming, and dancing I still have to pull out my bulky 5D III + 70-200. Trust me, I still have a plan on 300mm f2.8 IS II.

Zeiss lenses are quite solid - as good as Canon, based on what I see from RX1. Lenses I would like to add to this compact system are:

Zeiss
1. 16 or 17mm
2. 85 or 135mm

No zoom for me in mirrorless world.

I'll keep you guys updated once I get a chance to play it.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Oct 17, 2013)

I am extremely tempted by it, though it is definitely not on the cards (unfortunately). More glass is required, and I agree with what is said above regarding using smaller lenses on it. 

Maybe in a few iterations, when there is more glass. But damn... it looks soooo good.... Come on canon... get your head out of your arse and produce something beautiful and functional for us... otherwise Sony are going to be the new leader (if they carry on the way they are going that is).


----------



## Ewinter (Oct 17, 2013)

I have no interest in using this with any Sony glass in all fairness, or canon. 
This is going to be my m42 baby


----------



## Sith Zombie (Oct 17, 2013)

Not on the pre-order list but I was going to purchase a 6D next year, I think A7 has replaced the this plan now. The A7 has generally better specs, more features [crop mode, swivel screen],most probably a better sensor and it'll probably be cheaper when I get it. It'll be great for a the studio and landscape/travel stuff. Yeah, there's a lack of lenses but it's a new system, what do people expect? I can always use an adaptor to plug any holes until they get more lenses out, I'm not one for huge lens collections anyway as I don't do a wide variety of photography.
I don't see the A7 or A7R replacing pro wedding/sports togs gear anytime soon but I think they'll make great waves in the prosumer market!


----------



## Albi86 (Oct 17, 2013)

The A7 is definitely on my wish list. 

Samyang has already announced their support to FE mount. If the Zeiss 24-70 is good, with the addition of M-lenses it would make a mostly complete setup. People complain that the Zeiss is pricy, and that surprises me because it's considerably cheaper than the Canon counterpart.

If Sigma starts supporting it too I'll be all in. It's a perfect, portable system for almost everything. Even if I don't get one at this round, for sure I'll stop investing in a FF DSLR system. There are of course some things that need to mature, but I believe it is the future. 

I might get a crop DSLR for wildlife. I don't think telezooms are going to be smaller on a mirrorless, and at that point I would prefer the more solid grip of a beefy camera.


----------



## Aglet (Oct 17, 2013)

short register distance with class-leading FF sensor = nice compact back for whatever you want to put in front of it. Smart thinking Sony!
This could be the sort of modular imaging tool that appeals to gear/tech geeks in a big way. And the price point is practical enough.
I'm mildly excited by this product, it's really cool! And useful for more than typical photo-video applications... microscopy for example.. astrophotography?

No pre-order for me, but I'll definitely keep it in mind for some goofy project to justify getting one.


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 17, 2013)

Just wonder why nobody wants A7R? I personal perfer A7R than A7. However, I will wait for reviews and more information for the metabones adapter.


----------



## Mika (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm interested, but I don't do pre-orders, so I'll wait for reviews first - and possibly that the price will drop a bit before buying it.

Otherwise, it's pretty much what I've been looking for: a lightweight full-frame camera that is more portable for trips than the Canon's crop bodies. I will still use the Canon's larger bodies closer home for better handling, but on trips, this is about perfect. 

Especially if they get a 35/2 and a 85/2 (or 1.8s) out soon the A7 will be darn good for holidays, able to tack about anything I can think of and still be lighter to carry around than an APS-C body with 28/1.8 and 85/1.8.

Actually, thinking about it, I may sell the 28/1.8 and 85/1.8 soon.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 18, 2013)

Mika said:


> I'm interested, but I don't do pre-orders, so I'll wait for reviews first - and possibly that the price will drop a bit before buying it.
> Otherwise, it's pretty much what I've been looking for: a lightweight full-frame camera that is more portable for trips than the Canon's crop bodies. I will still use the Canon's larger bodies closer home for better handling, but on trips, this is about perfect.
> 
> Especially if they get a 35/2 and a 85/2 (or 1.8s) out soon the A7 will be darn good for holidays, able to tack about anything I can think of and still be lighter to carry around than an APS-C body with 28/1.8 and 85/1.8.
> ...



A lot of people waited for the RX1 price to drop, well, is still selling at $2800 dollars - I'm glad. I hope the price of A7 and A7R will be the same. 

Compared to Canon:
1. 5D III - $3500 one day, $2800 next day
2. 24-70II - $2300 one day, $1700 next day

As owner of Canon gear, I do feel little :-\  about their pricing


----------



## deleteme (Oct 18, 2013)

Aglet said:


> short register distance with class-leading FF sensor = nice compact back for whatever you want to put in front of it. Smart thinking Sony!
> This could be the sort of modular imaging tool that appeals to gear/tech geeks in a big way. And the price point is practical enough.
> I'm mildly excited by this product, it's really cool! And useful for more than typical photo-video applications... microscopy for example.. astrophotography?
> 
> No pre-order for me, but I'll definitely keep it in mind for some goofy project to justify getting one.



How about a Rhino-cam?

http://fotodioxpro.com/index.php/vizelex-rhinocam-for-sony-nex-e-mount-cameras.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 18, 2013)

Sony might have a plan for the future, but its not apparent. Yet another new series of lenses, and it will take years before they are all available. There seems little point in getting a small camera and huge lenses, FF lenses do not get smaller just because the body does. You'll have to buy the dead end A series lenses if you want a workable system. Those who bought into Sony's A system are not left high and dry, as Sony has apparently abandoned it. That's what they are known for, drop a product line and expect customers to run out and drop another $20K on the newest thing. The NEX system will be going soon.

That's why pro's have kept away from Sony. 2-3 month turnaround for repairs, and they drop their product lines at any time.

I can't bring myself to fall for their tricks, I've seen it happen over and over with their products for the last 50 years. They can make good products, but they can't stick with them.


----------



## Albi86 (Oct 18, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sony might have a plan for the future, but its not apparent. Yet another new series of lenses, and it will take years before they are all available. There seems little point in getting a small camera and huge lenses, FF lenses do not get smaller just because the body does. You'll have to buy the dead end A series lenses if you want a workable system. Those who bought into Sony's A system are not left high and dry, as Sony has apparently abandoned it. That's what they are known for, drop a product line and expect customers to run out and drop another $20K on the newest thing. The NEX system will be going soon.
> 
> That's why pro's have kept away from Sony. 2-3 month turnaround for repairs, and they drop their product lines at any time.
> 
> I can't bring myself to fall for their tricks, I've seen it happen over and over with their products for the last 50 years. They can make good products, but they can't stick with them.



Spotkane, you keep repeating the same things over and over again like a broken record. 

Sony has published a road map. 15 lenses in 2 years is really not bad for a whole new system. Has Canon done better with the EOS-M? 

Moreover, Samyang has confirmed the release of FE lenses in a couple of months. Not to mention Leica, Voigtländer, Nikon, Canon, etc etc via Metabones adapters that even retain AF. Sigma and Tamron will also express an interest sooner rather than later, to try and conquer this whole new market. If this system lacks something, it's certainly not lenses - not for long. 

And no, the A-mount has not been abandoned. Together with the A7/r, Sony has announced a new 70-200/2.8 for A-mount and a new enthusiast camera is scheduled for 2014.


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 18, 2013)

Albi86 said:


> Sony has published a road map. 15 lenses in 2 years is really not bad for a whole new system. Has Canon done better with the EOS-M?
> 
> Moreover, Samyang has confirmed the release of FE lenses in a couple of months. Not to mention Leica, Voigtländer, Nikon, Canon, etc etc via Metabones adapters that even retain AF. Sigma and Tamron will also express an interest sooner rather than later, to try and conquer this whole new market. If this system lacks something, it's certainly not lenses - not for long.
> 
> And no, the A-mount has not been abandoned. Together with the A7/r, Sony has announced a new 70-200/2.8 for A-mount and a new enthusiast camera is scheduled for 2014.



This roadmap?

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/the-full-frame-e-mount-lens-roadmap-15-lenses-will-be-launched-until-late-2015/

Is there a more detailed one for the outer years? Those unmarked bars are far enough in the future that Sony probably has not committed the big development bucks to it. If the system sells poorly, those plans may never be realized.

A f/2.8 35 prime? A f/1.8 55 prime? A f/4 70-200? A f/4 24-70? A f/4 wide-angle zoom? So far, their planned offerings are slower than their DSLR counterparts. No f/2.8 zooms? Why buy into an expensive system to get the FF sensor and not be able to use fast glass that APS-C cameras can already use natively? And how many Sony adaptors are there? It looks like Sony is trying to hedge their bets (A, FE mount, etc.), and it'll be a mess for a while.

The future may belong to mirrorless, but technology development is not a smooth transition. Early adopters can get burned (minidisc or Sony-proprietary memorsticks, anyone?). I'll wait. And battery technology is a big issue. There really isn't anything better than lithium batteries on the horizon and 300 shots/battery is not going to cut it.


----------



## Albi86 (Oct 18, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > Sony has published a road map. 15 lenses in 2 years is really not bad for a whole new system. Has Canon done better with the EOS-M?
> ...



Yes, that road map.

It's not usual for manufacturers to be very detailed on what it's going to be released in 2 years. I don't feel like Sony is to be blamed for being no exception. And a promise of 15 lenses in 2 years is not bad at all. And let me stress again that we're only talking about OEM lenses, not all the lenses that are compatible with the platform.

There are all the adapters that you want. The E mount is not new, only a FF still-camera with that mount is. Sony has had a competitive mirrorless lineup for a while now, and I don't see too many indication that they're going to drop the ball and run away. The same is true for the A-mount.

And anyway, this is not even about Sony. It's about the new tech behind it, or better, the novelty of a camera that offers more than a M9 for 20% of the price. It's about the implication of this sort of product becoming affordable for a larger user base. Fuji is rumored to go FF next year, for example.

Batteries maybe cannot be so much better than Li-ion, but other components can become more energy-efficient. The system will evolve and get on par or superior to current DSLR. 

Again, the praise to Sony is not for a lovely incremental upgrade embodied by the recurrent release of a revised product, it's for pioneering a new land previously only belonging to Leica.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 18, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sony might have a plan for the future, but its not apparent. Yet another new series of lenses, and it will take years before they are all available. There seems little point in getting a small camera and huge lenses, FF lenses do not get smaller just because the body does. You'll have to buy the dead end A series lenses if you want a workable system. Those who bought into Sony's A system are not left high and dry, as Sony has apparently abandoned it. That's what they are known for, drop a product line and expect customers to run out and drop another $20K on the newest thing. The NEX system will be going soon.
> 
> That's why pro's have kept away from Sony. 2-3 month turnaround for repairs, and they drop their product lines at any time.
> 
> I can't bring myself to fall for their tricks, I've seen it happen over and over with their products for the last 50 years. They can make good products, but they can't stick with them.



Changes can be bad or good. It's a risk that most of us will have to take in our life.

But "doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results" is not for me. 

I just saw this from Viggo.


----------



## rahkshi007 (Oct 18, 2013)

I very interested in A7, but there is still some doubt that i cannot confirm from the google search,

1) can i know what brand of mount make it can use canon lens ?
2) If use canon lens will it fullframe compatible (no vignette) and able to autofocus ?


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 18, 2013)

rahkshi007 said:


> I very interested in A7, but there is still some doubt that i cannot confirm from the google search,
> 
> 1) can i know what brand of mount make it can use canon lens ?
> 2) If use canon lens will it fullframe compatible (no vignette) and able to autofocus ?



1. metabones converter support AF
2. it's FF compatible

The AF is not very fast. It's faster than EOS M @ old firmware version. However, it's still slow. I am not going to get a A7R for now till there is a better adapter on the market.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 18, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm curious, did any Canon shooter place pre-order on Sony A7/A7R? or will buy it in near future?


I am very interested in getting one of them ... but what's stopping me is:
1. vacation in Australia this December
2. Not yet convinced by the lens options ... I'd like the primes to be smaller.
3. Waiting for your feedback 
So realistically, if I do get it, it'll only be in or close to March 2014.


----------

